# light kids saddle?



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking for a saddle for my sons bike. I've seen others using the tioga d-spyder. How is the comfort on these for actual trail riding? I used plastic BMX seats when I was a kid, and don't remember them being that bad.
Also considering the fizik Ares TT saddle that I've seen someone use for kids. It is nice and short, but is 140mm at the widest point. But it's padded and 160g. 
Was going to go china carbon, but think that might be too hard, and too big. 
What are your kids using for light saddles?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

depends how light you want to go and how much you want to spend to save a few grams. Lewis has the standard ripcord WTB volt comp saddle (small). no point spending £65 just to save 80 or so grams


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh didn't know you could get the volt in a different size. The original saddle was padded huge vinyl thing the weighs 500g. That isn't going back on. So trying to save a lot more than 80g. Both saddles I mentioned can be found for around 40-50 USD. Just think 140mm may be too wide. I think the old seat was that wide though.
I will look for a volt comp in small as well. thanks


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

all the WTB saddles come in 3 sizes also, volt small is 135x265 I think.

also the SDG Ti-Fly Solid Ti Saddle is 260x128 and weights 190g


----------



## gtrguy2 (May 17, 2015)

POAH said:


> all the WTB saddles come in 3 sizes also,


Is that a new thing? I've been using WTB for years and I was never aware there were sizes except for different models being different sizes... nothing on their website about it either.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh you mean only different widths. The seat I'm looking at are both around 240mm long. 265-270 seems too long for a kid. Maybe length doesn't matter as much as my wife tells me?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

140 length is really really quite short, are you sure you are looking at the right number. not sure how much the length really affects things compared to the width.


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

The saddle on my sons Orbea looks great and is 270g but after an 8 mile ride said his butt was really sore from it. So isn't too keen to get back on for a long ride until the saddle is changed.

I noticed POAH's son was using the WTB Volt so looked into that brand specifically. I went for the cheapest option:  Chain Reaction Cycles | MTB | Road | TRI | Run but if its too heavy i will exchange it for the lighter race model, £20 more but worth it to keep the bike under 10kg.

Which is the Rocket Sport, just a shame i couldn't find any weight data on it. I ordered the 130mm x 255mm narrow option. This is the same width as his other saddle on his Orbea and only 5mm longer. It should arrive tomorrow so i will give an update on weight and fit.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

POAH said:


> 140 length is really really quite short, are you sure you are looking at the right number. not sure how much the length really affects things compared to the width.


You're right, that would be too short. They are around 240mm.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Rocket comp is 310g - all the weights are on the WTB site


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

I saw the comp but its the sport version i bought which isn't shown on the WTB site.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh the size looks good on that one. I wonder if all the WTB seats are that short in the narrower size. 

Can you let me know the weight on the rocket saddle when you get it?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

FIBUA said:


> I saw the comp but its the sport version i bought which isn't shown on the WTB site.


its an older version and probably around the same weight I'd imagine


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

Ah right, thats isn't too bad then as the old one was 270g and I've swapped his chainring out to a RF N/W and ditched the bash guard.


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

I was thinking the same about the narrow version as well. Will do once it arrives.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Speshy have junior saddle $25 MSRP at weight 300g. Can take away some deco bolts and plastic underneath to drop it to 250g?


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

I measured the WTB Volt Race saddle on my fat bike, and it is the 135mm X 265mm. Surprized to see that on a size large bike. So I put another spare saddle on that bike for now, and I'll let him try out the Volt. I've found it to be one of the most comfortable I've used. Even better than the Spesh Phenom, which I've had a few. The weight even comes in under claimed by 4g.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

The devo (not deva) is a really good one if you can find one. They're 255mm long and 140 wide. I got a carbon one for one of my bikes on ebay for about $65 but they've been discontinued for a few years so are getting harder to find. Volt would be my next pick from WTB. The SL8 is only 255mm as well, but it's expensive even for the cheapest version.

The deva a good female specific one as well. We put one on my daughter's bike this year. Huge upgrade.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

jestep said:


> The devo (not deva) is a really good one if you can find one. They're 255mm long and 140 wide. I got a carbon one for one of my bikes on ebay for about $65 but they've been discontinued for a few years so are getting harder to find. Volt would be my next pick from WTB. The SL8 is only 255mm as well, but it's expensive even for the cheapest version.
> 
> The deva a good female specific one as well. We put one on my daughter's bike this year. Huge upgrade.


Is the 140mm width too much for a kid though? (8 y.o.)The seat I would prefer to get is 140mm wide by about 240mm long. Just wondering if that is too wide.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

stew325 said:


> Is the 140mm width too much for a kid though? (8 y.o.)The seat I would prefer to get is 140mm wide by about 240mm long. Just wondering if that is too wide.


The deva's been working fine for my 10 year old who's very small for her age, about 54in and 55lbs. Same size as the devo but with some gel padding.

The SL8 and hightail both come in 128mm width, or the volt as low as 135mm. Volt's a lot easier to find cheap versions though.


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

New seat arrived this morning and it weighs in at 322g and is 10mm longer than the Orbea it's replacing. Its a lot more padded as well which should please my son. Will update once he's been out for a ride with it.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

These are pretty light (220g) and sized right for kids (9.25" long)

T.H.E. Icon Junior Railed Seat at J&R Bicycles

Besides, great price while they last.... I have them on both of my kids Downhill bikes and one of the dirt jumpers. If you want a bigger seat, they have the Pro for the same price. It's 235g and 10.5" long.

Chuck


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

chuckactor said:


> These are pretty light (220g) and sized right for kids (9.25" long)
> 
> T.H.E. Icon Junior Railed Seat at J&R Bicycles
> 
> ...


$10 is pretty hard to go wrong with.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn, that would be perfect, and looks pretty cool! I would have been all over that, but, I ordered a used Fizik Ares saddle on Ebay on the weekend. This is a time trial seat that is around 240mm long. Only 160g. They are $200 new, but seem to be available used on Ebay for around $40. Apparently they were only that light for the 2009 model. Saw another build thread where those were used on 2 bikes.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

As long as it fits the kid. 

Chuck


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

chuckactor said:


> These are pretty light (220g) and sized right for kids (9.25" long)
> 
> T.H.E. Icon Junior Railed Seat at J&R Bicycles
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered one.


----------



## vestman (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll give some CPR to this thread...

I just ordered a SDG Fly Jr. Not the lightest saddle, but it looks to be one of the few saddles out there where the R&D team actually was thinking about kids. https://sdgcomponents.com/products/2017-fly-jr-steel


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I put a UNI saddle on my son's bike. Saved a ton of weight.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

If you can get one these are very light (187g), small kids sized and VERY tough
The saddle has survived numerous crashes... I thought the Kevlar was a gimmick TBH but I'm astounded what it's put up with....

https://www.customriders.com/prodshow.asp?prodid=7764&cat=4746&parent=1001&sid=3

Discontinued but I just bought a second one for GBP 15...


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

I haven't weighed this yet, but recently got the Trailcraft "Velo Junior Saddle" and Rowan's been very happy with it. It feels light, has a nice shape to get his legs past (to lean back), and feels well-made.

Trailcraft Cycles

When we get home next week I can measure the weight


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Tioga Spyders are wicked lite and also pretty cool looking IMO.


----------



## melchionda (Sep 25, 2012)

I've found a few kids saddles that are reasonably sized and pretty light. This is another area where kids bikes are usually spec'ed with something that is too big and heavy. 

These saddles fix that problem and we've used most of them:

1.) THE Icon Junior saddle. (About $30)
2.) Tioga SpiderTec. Its a little long and the front end is sharp but its super light. My son didnt like it at first, but then after he got used to it he really liked it because it flexed under him and it looked cool. (I have one of these for sale if anyone is interested.)
3.) Trailcraft - ( I think that this is the best deal out there... its the right size, right shape, light weight and only about $30 new direct from Trailcraft)
4.) SDG Fly Jr Children's Saddle - (We havnt tried this one yet but it looks good) Its similar to the Trailcraft saddle but a little more pricey.) I went with the Trailcraft saddle instead of this one.


----------

